
Why Are There So Many More Species on Land When the Sea Is Bigger? (2017) - EndXA
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/07/why-are-there-so-many-more-species-on-land-than-in-the-sea/533247/
======
bradknowles
Do we know this for sure?

How much of the total land mass of the planet has been explored, and all
available species calculated?

How much of the total water mass has been explored, and all available species
calculated?

I suspect the percentage of the latter is many orders of magnitude smaller
than the former, so I am not at all convinced of the premise.

~~~
afiori
To me it would make sense if it was indeed true. Mainly because on land there
is a huge variation in possible ecological niches. The sea, including both the
seabed and the surface, look kind of homogeneous in comparison.

Another interesting factor is that moving around is much harder on land (both
above ground and underground) and so also the density of prey-predators that
can coexist in a given territory.

This does not invalidate (nor address) any of your point. Just some reflection
on the topic.

